# Preaching Christ in a Postmodern World



## Jared (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm listening to a series of lectures from Edmund Clowney and Tim Keller titled, "Preaching Christ in a Postmodern World". It's free on iTunes U. Has anyone else listened to it? The main idea is that Christ should be preached in all of scripture.

Tim Keller talks about this quite a bit, and Edmund Clowney wrote a book on this subject that I read last year called "Preaching Christ in All of Scripture".

This idea has shaped my theology quite a bit.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jul 4, 2010)

downloading now.

Will listen in full on the way to Nashville on Tuesday...then Myrtle Beach on Friday.


----------



## Jared (Jul 4, 2010)

BlackCalvinist said:


> downloading now.
> 
> Will listen in full on the way to Nashville on Tuesday...then Myrtle Beach on Friday.



I live in East Tennessee, so you will probably be going right by where I live, at least Knoxville. I live just north of there. Hope you enjoy the lectures. I know I have.


----------



## KMK (Jul 4, 2010)

I have not heard the series you mention, but am currently working my way through Clowney's Biblical Theology lectures which are also available for free on iTunes. I love Clowney. It seems that Clowney's emphasis on 'Christ centered preaching' method was a reaction against the 'moralistic' preaching method in particular. What Clowney taught was not new, nor did he claim it was new.


----------



## Jack K (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh, yes! I've listened to the entire series. Keller has excellent practical helps for preachers here, not all of them directly having to do with the topic, although the stuff on preaching Christ is very good.

I found Clowney's lectures here not quite as good as Keller's. I love Clowney, but I think his clarity may have suffered a tad with age. He takes more work to listen to than he did in his younger years. Clowney and Keller worked well together. Keller obviously had great respect for Clowney. And Clowney appreciated Keller's ability to effectively teach these ideas Clowney had first taught to him, and apply them to preaching in our times. A highly recommended series.


----------

